# Jurassic World 3 in der Filmkritik: Zum Aussterben langweilig



## Christian Fussy (8. Juni 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Jurassic World 3 in der Filmkritik: Zum Aussterben langweilig* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Jurassic World 3 in der Filmkritik: Zum Aussterben langweilig*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## alex4germany (8. Juni 2022)

Dümmer als Moonfall? Dann bin ich komplett raus.... der war nämlich absoluter Kernschrott.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (8. Juni 2022)

Christian Fussy schrieb:


> *"Gleichzeitig untersuchen andernorts Ellie Sattler (Laura Dern), Ian Malcolm (Jeff Goldblum) und Alan Grant (Sam Neill) einen Schwarm von Riesenheuschrecken, der sämtliche Getreidevorräte zerstört, die nicht von der Firma Nestlé BioSyn stammen."*



"Nestlé schlimm, Nestlé böööse, mich nicht mag Nestlé - ich machen kaputt!"
Ja Nestlé ist schon ganz schön scheiße, wenn es ums Abpumpen von Grundwasser in eh schon wasserarmen Gebieten angeht, aber was bitte schön hat die Weltsicht vom Autor in so einem Artikel zu suchen.
Das kann man in eine Kolumne stecken und selbst da wäre es eher unterirdisch aus journalistischen "Gründen".
Außerdem ist es doch echt peinlich, wenn man nichtmal grundsätzliche Zusammenhänge in seiner Konzernkritik hinkriegt, denn tatsächlich wäre nicht wirklich NESTLÉ der richtige Erzbösewicht in diesem Vergleich, sondern eigentlich passt hier nur der MONSANTO-Konzern (bzw. BAYER gehörend) wie die Faust aufs Auge.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MichaelG (8. Juni 2022)

Autsch das klingt echt böse.  Hatte auf ein ordentliches Ende der neuen Trilogie gehofft. Aber naja. Scheint wohl ein Fehlschuß zu sein.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Juni 2022)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Autsch das klingt echt böse.  Hatte auf ein ordentliches Ende der neuen Trilogie gehofft. Aber naja. Scheint wohl ein Fehlschuß zu sein.


Die ganze JW-Reihe an sich war nie ein so großer Wurf. Im Vergleich zu JP1+2 - Teil 3 klammer ich bewusst aus, ab da ging es sichtbar abwärts - haben mir die Originalität u d vor allem diese Magic Moments gefehlt die nur Steven Spielberg vorzeigen konnte.


----------



## LOX-TT (8. Juni 2022)

Ich lass mir von Kritiken nicht den Spaß am Film verderben und schau mir den Film heute Abend selbst im Kino an, da kann ich mir dann selbst ein Bild machen.


----------



## MichaelG (8. Juni 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Die ganze JW-Reihe an sich war nie ein so großer Wurf. Im Vergleich zu JP1+2 - Teil 3 klammer ich bewusst aus, ab da ging es sichtbar abwärts - haben mir die Originalität u d vor allem diese Magic Moments gefehlt die nur Steven Spielberg vorzeigen konnte.


Sicher JP 1+2 bleiben unerreicht. Aber JW 1+2 sind trotzdem nettes Popcornkino. Man darf halt nur keinen direkten Vergleich zu JP 1 oder 2 ziehen (was aber zugegebenermaßen kaum machbar ist). Bei Teil 3 muß ich halt mal sehen.

Was Moonfall betrifft: Endzeitfilme/Historienfilme von Emmerich waren noch nie logisch oder intelligent. Egal ob Day after Tomorrow, 2012, Moon 44, Independence Day, Godzilla oder 10000 BC. Keiner der Filme hat einen Oscar wegen intelligenter Dialoge oder einer logischen, kausalen und intelligenten Story gewonnen. Wenn dann wegen Special-Effekts oder Vertonung.

Da erwarte ich bei Emmerich eigentlich nur 3 Dinge in ausreichendem Maße: Spannung, Bombast-Action und ein Effektfeuerwerk. Wenn Moonfall aber auch auf den Gebieten versagt hat…. Hab den bislang noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## Nevrion (8. Juni 2022)

Schon der vorherige Jurrasic Park Teil mit Chris Pratt konnte die arg dümmliche Handlung mit noch so vielen Effekten nicht verbergen. Es scheint mal wieder die Kapitulation der Autoren zu sein, verfilmbares Material für das Franchise zu liefern. Meine Erwartungshaltung an den Film war so gering, dass ich ihn eh nicht auf der Liste hatte.


----------



## DarkVoice1984 (8. Juni 2022)

Der Film kommt Jahre zu spät. Mit den ganzen Dinos hätte er in den 90ern begeistert, aber jetzt erinnert das nur an Transformers. Massenhaft CGI Figuren, wo die menschlichen Charaktere stiefmütterlich behandelt werden. Die Handlung etc. ist so billig umgesetzt wie in einem B-Movie.


----------



## LOX-TT (8. Juni 2022)

Dinosaurier sind eh die Stars der Filme, besonders bei den neueren Teilen ab "World"  (trotz dem Fan-Service der Rückkehr der großen 3 JP Originale Grant, Sattler und Malcolm) weder Owen noch Claire oder Maise Lockwood kommen an die Figuren des ersten (quasi alle) und teilweise auch zweiten Teils (Eddy, Malcolms Freundin ...) ran, die Kirbys aus Teil 3 klammer ich mal aus, die waren nicht so prägnant, gleiches gilt für Jungspund Billy. Auch die Schurken waren kultiger, ein Nedry bleibt viel mehr im Kopf als die 3 Badguys aus Fallen Kingdom (der Jäger, der Versteigerungs-Typ und Eliah Miles oder wie der hieß)

Bis auf die Hybriden (Indominus, Indoraptor und Scorpius) mag ich eigentlich alle Dinosaurier (und Flugsaurier/Meeressaurier ...) der JP bzw. JW Saga incl. der Serie


----------



## Calewin (8. Juni 2022)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Dinosaurier sind eh die Stars der Filme, besonders bei den neueren Teilen ab "World" ….


Genau das finde ich, trifft nicht zu.
In den ersten beiden JP Filmen, da ging von den Kreaturen eine ganz besondere Faszination aus.
Im ersten Film gab es insgesamt nur 14 Minuten Szenen, in denen überhaupt Dinosaurier zu sehen waren, aber es ist gelungen, ihnen überdies hinaus die ganze Zeit eine Präsenz zu verleihen, die einzigartig war.
Auch in den anderen Szenen ging es um sie, in intelligenten Dialogen mit philosophischen und moralischen Inhalten.
Zu keiner Sekunde ging es nicht um die Saurier.
Dadurch wurde die Vorstellungskraft des Zuschauers sehr viel mehr angeregt, als in den völlig überladenen JW Filmen.
Vor allem der erste Jurassic Park hatte Szenen, die sich ins Hirn quasi eingebrannt haben. Der Zweite Teil konnte da schon nicht mehr ganz so mithalten, aber ab Teil 3 und den - wie ich finde - furchtbaren Jurassic World Filmen, bleibt kaum etwas im Gedächtnis. Auch kaum etwas, dass überhaupt würdig wäre, sich daran zu erinnern.

Die eigentliche Stars, die Dinos haben ihre Strahlkraft verloren, die Darsteller sind austauschbar geworden…keine “Typen“ mehr, dümmliche Dialoge und am Ende einer jeden Szene irgendein flotter Spruch, ob’s passt oder nicht.
Masse, statt Klasse. Man denkt, man müsse dem „Transformers-geschädigtem“ Publikum alle paar Sekunden irgendeinen Effekt um die Ohren hauen, damit es zufrieden ist. Aber das ist nicht wahr.
Atmosphäre und Spannung, die Macht der Vorstellung…aber dazu braucht es eben auch einen Regisseur wie Spielberg.


----------



## Nico69l1 (8. Juni 2022)

der erste satz ist im übrigen nicht ganz so richtig: vielmehr war es die szene mit dem brontosaurus und seinen kids, die im tageslicht friedlich über das feld stampften und bewusst wie eine offenbarung der neuen möglichkeiten im kino (und die der genetik im film) angelegt waren.


----------



## LOX-TT (8. Juni 2022)

Nico69l1 schrieb:


> der erste satz ist im übrigen nicht ganz so richtig: vielmehr war es die szene mit dem brontosaurus und seinen kids, die im tageslicht friedlich über das feld stampften und bewusst wie eine offenbarung der neuen möglichkeiten im kino (und die der genetik im film) angelegt waren.


Brachiosaurus  

denk mal du meinst diese ikonische Szene, was auch gleichzeitig der erste richtige Dinosaurier-Auftritt des Genres war (der Raptor im Prolog war ja bis auf das Auge kaum zu sehen, nur zu hören)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phone (8. Juni 2022)

Nur ein einziger Satz über die wirklich schlechte Technik in dem Film?

Hier kommt es drauf an dass die Viecher gut aussehen und sich in die Umgebung integrieren und all das ist nicht der Fall...


----------



## LOX-TT (8. Juni 2022)

Phone schrieb:


> Nur ein einziger Satz über die wirklich schlechte Technik in dem Film?
> 
> Hier kommt es drauf an dass die Viecher gut aussehen und sich in die Umgebung integrieren und all das ist nicht der Fall...


hast du den Film schon gesehen? Ich bilde mir wie gesagt selbst ein Urteil. Selbst wenn es der schwächste Film wird (Fallen Kingdom da zu unterbieten wird schwer, der Indoraptor und das ganze Chaos in der Lockwood-Mansion, der Vulkanausbruch) werde ich denk ich Spaß haben, alleine schon wegen der Saurier und dem Original JP-Cast. Immerhin gibts keine komischen Hybriden mehr


----------



## Wamboland (8. Juni 2022)

Also ein Traditionsfilm? Auch der 3 Teil der ersten Reihe war ja grottig. ^^


----------



## Phone (8. Juni 2022)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> hast du den Film schon gesehen? Ich bilde mir wie gesagt selbst ein Urteil. Selbst wenn es der schwächste Film wird (Fallen Kingdom da zu unterbieten wird schwer, der Indoraptor und das ganze Chaos in der Lockwood-Mansion, der Vulkanausbruch) werde ich denk ich Spaß haben, alleine schon wegen der Saurier und dem Original JP-Cast. Immerhin gibts keine komischen Hybriden mehr


Das Material was es bis bis jetzt zusehen gab reicht mir... Warum soll ich mir einen Film anschauen der mich schon anhand der Trailer und Clips TECHNISCH nicht überzeugt!
Der neuste Trailer / Clips sind bei weitem nicht top notch xD 
Und Jeff Goldblum sieht aus wie nen  Hipster der Alzheimer hat wenn er Schuspielert...


----------



## Toni (8. Juni 2022)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Brachiosaurus
> 
> denk mal du meinst diese ikonische Szene, was auch gleichzeitig der erste richtige Dinosaurier-Auftritt des Genres war (der Raptor im Prolog war ja bis auf das Auge kaum zu sehen, nur zu hören)
> 
> ...


Richtig cool bei Netflix ist die Dokureihe "Filme: Das waren unsere Kino-Jahre" mit der Folge über Jurassic Park. Da sieht man wie krass das auch für die Schauspieler war und was der Film für die weitere Entwicklung des Kinos bedeutet hat


----------

